

A Predator at the Chessboard - chaosmachine
http://www.chesstactics.org/

======
chaosmachine
This is a free book by Ward Farnsworth. It's my favorite chess book (I've had
it bookmarked for years). If you like chess, but never bothered to study it in
book form, I recommend checking it out.

